

Show HN: Stash Belts, for hiding USB keys and SD cards - graeme

Stashbelts is a physical product startup that aims to make the best moneybelt you can buy.<p>The product is a regular looking belt with a slot for a USB key, and a zippered compartment in the back that can hold SD cards, documents or cash. I use one as my main belt, no complaints.<p>A friend of mine started this company after living in Kenya and finding cheap leather and good craftsmanship.<p>I haven't told my friend yet that I'm submitting this, but I'm sure he'd appreciate feedback on the site and how to market the belts.<p>http://www.stashbelt.ca/
======
graeme
Also, a question: does anyone know of a really thin brands of USB keys, that
isn't any wider than a normal USB stick?

Most USB sticks are fairly fat compared to the connector. This makes for a
slight bulge in the stash belt.

~~~
LoneWolf
I use one of these:
<http://salestores.com/stores/images/images_747/FCRMRG2.jpg> with a 32Gb Class
10 Samsung micro sd card.

~~~
antidoh
Does the "Kingston" part on the left slide over to cover the contacts?

~~~
LoneWolf
Nope, it's just like that no moving parts.

------
webstartupper
You may want to reduce the speed of the slider on the homepage. It moves too
fast to be able to read the text on the slide comfortably.

Alternately, if you want to keep the current speed, you could reduce the text
to just a heading.

------
lumberjack
If you brand it in a visible way it will self depreciate itself very quickly
if it is ever a success in the first place.

------
stevejalim
Any chance of more than 4GB?

